# Problema Pre+Ampli Guitarra DIY



## martinn94 (Feb 15, 2013)

Buenas gente, antes que nada me disculpo por mi ignorancia acerca de lo analogico, si hay alguna burrada por favor haganmelo saber.
El tema es este, es mi primer proyecto DIY, es un ampli de 30W mono con TDA2050 con un preampli que saque (tambien) de internet que fue el unico que pude conseguir en su momento que no tuviera canal de distorsion, ya que planeo hacer un pedal aparte a futuro, y no queria complicar de más el circuito.
El parlante que uso es un woofer (si, un woofer, me lo regalaron en el colegio, si el ampli andaba bien tal vez m compraba uno para guitarra).

Adjuntos estan los circuitos de:
-rectificado de tension para el preampli (png)
-ampli 30W mono(pdf)
-preampli
-diseño de la placa de preampli+rectificado (zip, archivo de EAGLE)
-previsualizacion de como quedaria la placa de preampli(jpg)
-fotos aparte(rar)
-parlantito con el que probe el preampli

Esto es mas que nada por si alguno ya puede ver algun error de diseño en algun lado.

Ahora el problema.
Hace unos dias, habia ya construido el preampli y lo probe con el parlantito de la foto (que saque de una tele vieja):distorsionaba horrores, una locura y tenia bastante ruido pero bueno, el circuito andaba, el GAIN se hacia notar, aunq como todo logaritmico era complicado regularlo en la parte baja, y el "MASTER" de salida lo mismo, bajaba un poco pero no demasiado.
Luego probe todo junto, se me armo un corto en una pata del TDA y se me quemo, al desoldarlo se le levanto un pedazo de pista, y como estaba medio fea la placa la decidi hacer de vuelta. Hoy termine de soldarle los componentes, y cuando voy a probar todo no suena la señal, solo ruido. Mucho ruido. Respondia en cierta forma a los controles de gain y master, pero nada mas, ademas del tipico ruido asqueroso de scratch cuando se alteran los potes.
Las pruebas que hice fueron:

AMPLI:
·Desconecte la entrada de señal (salida del pre) y no emitia casi ruido, lo que a mi modo vendria a significar que el ruido en si no era amplificado puramente por el ampli sino que el preampli tenia la culpa.
·El TDA lo toque con el disipador y si bien no estaba frio, estaba a una temperatura (yo diria) "normal" de operacion.

TRAFOS:
·(por tonto que suene) revise las tensiones de salida de los trafos y daban lo que tenian que dar, en mi ignorancia supuse que si, tal vez, el preampli no era alimentado podia servir de "antena" de ruido.

PRE:
·Revise antes que nada que ningun cable estuviera cortado, todos dieron bien la continuidad.
·Probe de vuelta con el parlantito de tele y ahora no anduvo :S
No se por qué pueda resultar esto, puse todos los potes al mango (los de equ, gain y master) y nada, sonaba solo ruido. Algo que me confundio un poco es que cuando apoyaba la mano en 1 de las cuerdas (particularmente la 6ta q es con la que lo probaba) el ruido paraba, y cuando la soltaba volvia, pero las notas no sonaban.
-------
Dudo que la culpa sea de la guitarra, antes de ayer toque en lo de mi primo con la misma guitarra y cable que ahora use.

Ojala alguien pueda ver esto, y de ser posible, encontrarle solucion o darme alguna pista de donde pueda estar el error.
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

estimado martinn94, antes que nada bienvenido al foro, y me parece excelente lo de tu montaje, la dedicacion y empeño que has puesto en el, los diagramas a mi parecer se ven bien, pero algunas fotos de tu montaje ayudarian, para verirficar el cableado, tierras, los jacks, etc.
Y gracias por tu confianza, epero que los demas compañeros aporten sus ideas y puntos de vista sobre tu montaje, saludos


----------



## martinn94 (Feb 15, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado martinn94, antes que nada bienvenido al foro, y me parece excelente lo de tu montaje, la dedicacion y empeño que has puesto en el, los diagramas a mi parecer se ven bien, pero algunas fotos de tu montaje ayudarian, para verirficar el cableado, tierras, los jacks, etc.
> Y gracias por tu confianza, epero que los demas compañeros aporten sus ideas y puntos de vista sobre tu montaje, saludos



Hola jorge, espero que las fotos que subi te sirvan, de no ser asi t agradeceria si m podes especificar mas que parte le saco fotos (lado del circuito, toma, etc). Obviamente el "montaje" es nada mas q conectar todo junto para probarlo, para "ver si anda". Tengo ya armado el cajon para cuando ande, pero eso ahora es irrelevante.
Gracias y saludos

PD:subi las fotos como .rar porque excedían el tamaño limite de pixeles y el tamaño en bytes, pero igual asi es mejor porque al hacerle zoom se puede apreciar igual.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

deberias trenzar los cables del preamplificador, conectar a tierra la placa de aluminio donde estan los potenciometros, el control de ganacia y volumen , una terminal va a tierra, la derivacion central de los transformadores van a un punto de tierra en comun, en conjunto con la placa de alumini, el pre , emplificador y bocina, faltaria, es lo que observo, por no haber fotos de las placas lado cobre, saludos


----------



## martinn94 (Feb 16, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> deberias trenzar los cables del preamplificador, conectar a tierra la placa de aluminio donde estan los potenciometros, el control de ganacia y volumen , una terminal va a tierra, la derivacion central de los transformadores van a un punto de tierra en comun, en conjunto con la placa de alumini, el pre , emplificador y bocina, faltaria, es lo que observo, por no haber fotos de las placas lado cobre, saludos



Gracias por los consejos! Sinceramente no se como influye el trenzado de los cables, pero por algo debe hacerse. El tema de la tierra es que,,, no tengo puesta a tierra en mi casa
entonces por eso no colgue todo a la mista tierra y eso. Aun asi voy a conectarlo a ver si sirve de cualquier forma. Lo que todavia me intriga es por que sera que no toma la señal de la guitarra pero si el ruido, los cables me dieron todos con continuidad entre extremos (algo que este roto?, el tema es que igual amplifica el ruido).

Tambien aca te paso las fotos de los lados del cobre, aunque ahi no creo que haya problemas (cada vez q termino de hacer una placa siempre le tomo continuidad a todas las pistas y chequeo que no haya contacto entre pistas distintas).

Saludos


----------



## luis vera (Feb 17, 2013)

martinn94 dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos! Sinceramente no se como influye el trenzado de los cables, pero por algo debe hacerse. El tema de la tierra es que,,, no tengo puesta a tierra en mi casa
> entonces por eso no colgue todo a la mista tierra y eso. Aun asi voy a conectarlo a ver si sirve de cualquier forma. Lo que todavia me intriga es por que sera que no toma la señal de la guitarra pero si el ruido, los cables me dieron todos con continuidad entre extremos (algo que este roto?, el tema es que igual amplifica el ruido).
> 
> Tambien aca te paso las fotos de los lados del cobre, aunque ahi no creo que haya problemas (cada vez q termino de hacer una placa siempre le tomo continuidad a todas las pistas y chequeo que no haya contacto entre pistas distintas).
> ...


Martinn94, bienvenido a este gran foro, revisando tus fotos, un problema de ruido se genera por tener los potes fuera de la placa del preamplificador, si lo vas a usar de esa manera utiliza cable apantallado para minimizar el ruido y soldado en la carcasa del pot, en la placa de aluminio también puedes unir todos los pots con un cable para continuar con una tierra en común, luego en el extremo del apantallado (en la placa) unes las tierras.
Todo esto es engorroso pero minimiza el ruido, que es un grán problema.... particularmente trataría de colocar los pots en la placa del pre.
En el foro también hay otros preamps que te pueden ayudar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## martinn94 (Feb 17, 2013)

luis vera dijo:


> Martinn94, bienvenido a este gran foro, revisando tus fotos, un problema de ruido se genera por tener los potes fuera de la placa del preamplificador, si lo vas a usar de esa manera utiliza cable apantallado para minimizar el ruido y soldado en la carcasa del pot, en la placa de aluminio también puedes unir todos los pots con un cable para continuar con una tierra en común, luego en el extremo del apantallado (en la placa) unes las tierras.
> Todo esto es engorroso pero minimiza el ruido, que es un grán problema.... particularmente trataría de colocar los pots en la placa del pre.
> En el foro también hay otros preamps que te pueden ayudar.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/



Si bien es verdad que el tema del ruido lo quiero solucionar y ya el amigo jorge me tiro varios tips, por ahora lo que mas me asusta es que no ande, (supongo yo) que el ruido no sera TANTO como para que no se escuche la señal por culpa del ruido, y el otro problema es que, como ya lo mencione, no tengo tierra en mi casa por lo que al menos ahora no le voy a notar la diferencia.
Con el tema de usar otro circuito, lo estuve pensando, el problema es que mi idea original era construirme luego del ampli un pedal de distorsion y por tanto no queria un preamplificador con distorsion que "tuviera mas componentes y partes que se puedan romper/en las que me pueda equivocar" si luego no lo iba a usar, y ese circuito fue el unico que encontre que, si bien tenia, equ, no tenia distorsion. Por cierto, vos crees que me convenga hacer toda de vuelta la placa? o intento arreglar primero esta? (con que se escuche la señal ya soy feliz, luego podre reducirle el ruido)

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 17, 2013)

estimado martinn94, menciona ud que se daño el ci del amplificador, si sigue el ruido habria que verificar si el ci del pre, haya sufrido daño parcial, porque para que la pista del ci de salida de audio, se haya dañado, el corto circuito fue de proporciones que hay que considerar, en los reguladores, filtros de fuente, capaitores ceramicos, todo de la fuente del pre, saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Feb 19, 2013)

La tierra no es mas que la masa, algo que atrape las interferencias, suelda a una carcasa de un potenciometro, del de volumen o el de ganancia, un cable y ese conectalo a algun mueble o pieza grande de metal en lo que haces pruebas, al montarlo en un gabinete metalico deberia de de desaparecer o almenos reducirse el ruido. Es un principio de faraday, con el ampli que yo arme tuve un problema similar y asi fue como lo arregle


----------



## martinn94 (Feb 20, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado martinn94, menciona ud que se daño el ci del amplificador, si sigue el ruido habria que verificar si el ci del pre, haya sufrido daño parcial, porque para que la pista del ci de salida de audio, se haya dañado, el corto circuito fue de proporciones que hay que considerar, en los reguladores, filtros de fuente, capaitores ceramicos, todo de la fuente del pre, saludos



Si, ya revise, extrañamente ahora volvio a andar  asi que voy a empezar a reemplazar los cables, tal vez incluso rehaga la placa esta vez con los potenciometros soldados a esta.



ZedHqX4 dijo:


> La tierra no es mas que la masa, algo que atrape las interferencias, suelda a una carcasa de un potenciometro, del de volumen o el de ganancia, un cable y ese conectalo a algun mueble o pieza grande de metal en lo que haces pruebas, al montarlo en un gabinete metalico deberia de de desaparecer o almenos reducirse el ruido. Es un principio de faraday, con el ampli que yo arme tuve un problema similar y asi fue como lo arregle


Gracias por el consejo! Mañana apenas pueda lo pruebo!


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola gente! antes que nada pido disculpas por la demora, estuve bastante ocupado con asuntos familiares. Rehice la placa del pre con los potenciometros soldados a la placa, la cuestion ahora es como antes, sigue sin sonar la guitarra, solo que ahora tira muuuuuuucho menos ruido.
Observaciones que hice:
1)La placa del AMPLIFICADOR tiene un ruido "X" que es bastante leve, esto es, con el parlante conectado y SIN CONECTARLE nada en la entrada (entrada al aire).
2)Al conectarle la placa del PRE aumenta el ruido que emite el parlante (obviamente las 2 placas siendo alimentadas), esto lo hago SIN CONECTARLE nada a la entrada del pre.
3)El volumen del ruido emitido AUMENTA cuando se aumenta el potenciometro de "master" que hay a la salida del pre. NOTA: cuando lo pongo al "maximo" (corto con la pata derecha) el volumen se me viene abajo, no se por que es pero de momento no molesta,  salvo este punto la respuesta es la debida).

De 1, 2 y 3 mi conclusion es que la placa del ampli si bien tiene un ruido, el cual es aceptablemente bajo, ANDA, es decir, amplifica bien la señal de entrada.

4)Al conectarle el cable (el cual no esta conectado a la guitarra) al pre, al probar de hacer el tipico ruido que ocurre cuando se "pega" con el dedo en el positivo, SI produce el tipico "tuc" el cual SE ESCUCHA en el parlante.
5)Al conectar el cable a la guitarra, las NOTAS NO SUENAN, pero si al "chasquear" las cuerdas se escucha una variacion en el ruido, el cual no se, opinion de mi viejo, realmente "viaje" por el cable sino que produzca algo en el ambiente.

De 4 y 5 obtendria que el problema esta, bien o en el cable, o en la guitarra o en el pre.
La guitarra la uso siempre para mis clases y la conecto al ampli de mi profesor y anda perfecto. El viernes(ayer) la use y andaba perfecto.
El cable no lo descarto como posible problema, pero ya una vez lo lleve a lo de mi profesor hace unos meses y andaba perfecto. No hay razon para que en esos meses haya dejado de andar (aunque tampoco es imposible, seria realmente raro).
Asi, solo puede ser el pre.

6)Ya sin alimentacion y sin conexion ampli-pre, medi continuidad entre los cables ampli-pre y daban bien, ambos conexion y no corto entre ambos. Mismo resultado con los cables pre-plugin.

De aca problema en los cables no hay->el problema esta en la placa.

7)De la placa vieja a la nueva los unicos componentes que no cambie fueron los capacitores de 4.7mF, el conector de alimentacion, cable ampli-pre, potenciometros, el TL072 y los 2 capacitores de 47pF.

Chequeé la alimentacion + y - del TL072, tiene + y -15V (aprox, +- 0.2V) en las correspondientes patas del integrado. Entonces, el conector y los caps de rectificacion andan bien. El potenciometro de volumen ya fue probado, el de ganancia anda bien, y aun si los otros 3 no anduvieran(que si andan) no modificaria nada, son de equ.
Quedaria por probar que fueran el TL072 o alguno de los 2 caps de 47pF, que en mi opinion no creo que cambiara mucho si estuvieran pinchados. Si el lunes voy a la casa d electronica y cambio el TL y sigue todo igual sinceramente no se que hacer.
Las unicas 2 cosas que pueden estar mal a mi entender, serian el 072 o de ultima el diseño de la placa. Alguna idea? Algo en que me equivoque? Apelo a su consideracion, realmente me siento desorientado como pocas veces.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 3, 2013)

¿Me dirías que transformador usas? ya me voy a dormir pero mañana temprano veo tu diseño, por ahora puedo decir que en el primer diagrama veo un pot de 10K para la ganancia de una forma nada recomendada, es muy baja impedancia de entrada para una guitarra pasiva.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> ¿Me dirías que transformador usas? ya me voy a dormir pero mañana temprano veo tu diseño, por ahora puedo decir que en el primer diagrama veo un pot de 10K para la ganancia de una forma nada recomendada, es muy baja impedancia de entrada para una guitarra pasiva.



Uso ambos transformadores de punto medio, para el "ampli" de +/-17V//2A y para el "pre" de +/- 15V//1A. No creo que los trafos sean el problema, escuché que pueden meter ruido pero el tema es que esto no anda, lo cual es peor a que tenga algo de ruido. Ademas he medido con el tester y tiran la tension eficaz que dicen tirar.
Con respecto al pote de entrada, tengo un 50k lineal, ese sera mejor? tendra algo que ver con eso el tema del sonido?
Gracias por contestar,
saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 3, 2013)

Pues no se si tenga mucho que ver con el sonido en el punto en el que está, pero según mi maestro el valor mínimo para la impedancia de entrada debe ser de al menos 10 veces la de la fuente, el que usa 10k es el nivel de linea, pero una guitarra pasiva tiene una mayor, en mi caso es humbucker y tiene me parece 8,6k una, en mi caso lo mínimo seria un pot de 100k, pero incluso hay mayores a 20k y se prefiere usar 1M.

Otra cosa que no me gusta es que no veo una resistencia del otro lado de los capacitores de salida y entrada al pre, y menos cuando veo el de la potencia, ahí estas poniendo 3 capacitores en serie y el valor va a bajar.

Aquí hay un diseño que había hecho(el del Amplificador NAX, el otro fue un prototipo que no terminé), sena bien según yo, no es distorsión lo que tiene, solo le aumenta la ganancia y distorsiona un poco pero suena diferente por los JFET, es mejor con pedal adicional, cruje de una manera que adoro , el tipo de ecualizador es el mismo así que podrías mantener los valores que tienes, eso solo le afectaría los niveles y rangos.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues no se si tenga mucho que ver con el sonido en el punto en el que está, pero según mi maestro el valor mínimo para la impedancia de entrada debe ser de al menos 10 veces la de la fuente, el que usa 10k es el nivel de linea, pero una guitarra pasiva tiene una mayor, en mi caso es humbucker y tiene me parece 8,6k una, en mi caso lo mínimo seria un pot de 100k, pero incluso hay mayores a 20k y se prefiere usar 1M.



La verdad nunca habia escuchado de usar potenciometros de 1M, tampoco sabia de su existencia, y aun asi, al aumentar la ganancia no lo estaria reduciendo enormemente?Hasta donde veo, el pote no controla la ganancia del primer opamp sino que hace un divisor de tension.



Nuyel dijo:


> Otra cosa que no me gusta es que no veo una resistencia del otro lado de los capacitores de salida y entrada al pre, ¿cual es el diagrama de la fase de potencia?



Esta en el pdf adjunto en el post al principio, se llama ampli mono TDA2050 30W.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 3, 2013)

Pues ciertamente solo controla la entrada de la señal en lugar de modificar la ganancia, para ponerlo simple hace exactamente lo mismo que el pot de volumen en la guitarra, en los circuitos de guitarra primero se ajusta la impedancia y luego se controla los niveles (por ejemplo en mi diagrama primero pasa a un JFET y luego se ajusta la ganancia con un POT antes de pasar al segundo), esto se hace para evitar la variaciones que pueden ocurrir al usar diferentes guitarras (en especial cuando bajas el pot en la guitarra).
¿probaste con otra fuente de audio? El diseño es bastante simple, debería funcionar, no veo ningún problema excepto que me parece curioso el como tienes C4, en mi circuito se usa el mismo tipo de ecualizador y este se conecta como en C5, aquí veo que al desplazarlo luego harías corto al capacitor pero no se como te modifique la respuesta a la frecuencia.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues ciertamente solo controla la entrada de la señal en lugar de modificar la ganancia, para ponerlo simple hace exactamente lo mismo que el pot de volumen en la guitarra, en los circuitos de guitarra primero se ajusta la impedancia y luego se controla los niveles (por ejemplo en mi diagrama primero pasa a un JFET y luego se ajusta la ganancia con un POT antes de pasar al segundo), esto se hace para evitar la variaciones que pueden ocurrir al usar diferentes guitarras (en especial cuando bajas el pot en la guitarra).


Sisis onda lo que entiendo es que pusiste una especie de "buffer" de entrada para levantar el nivel de la señal antes de modificar la ganancia, en una idea propia yo tambien lo hubiera implementado pero sinceramente sin jamas haber hecho audio no me queria largar a volar con la imaginacion, TENGO idea de electronica (a fines de 2013 termino la tecnicatura) solo que soy mas ducho en lo que es programacion y logica digital. 
Lo que si, nunca estudie FETs y por eso no tengo idea de como se usan, tengo entendido que se pueden usar como resistencia variable por tension, veo sin embargo que se pueden usar para amplificacion, y he leido que tienen un sonido mas "valvular", pero de todo esto no tengo nada confirmado. Supongo por lo que veo que deben tener alta impedancia de entrada y de ahi que se usen para buffers de in/out (por que mejor no usar un opamp de ganancia baja y listo?).



Nuyel dijo:


> ¿probaste con otra fuente de audio? El diseño es bastante simple, debería funcionar, no veo ningún problema excepto que me parece curioso el como tienes C4, en mi circuito se usa el mismo tipo de ecualizador y este se conecta como en C5, aquí veo que al desplazarlo luego harías corto al capacitor pero no se como te modifique la respuesta a la frecuencia.



Mañana voy a ver de reemplazar el TL072(ojala sea esa la falla, porque sino no se me ocurre sinceramente), y sino lo que esta mal es directamente el ciruicto.
Con respecto al equ, de eso no opino porque la verdad no entiendo por qué esa disposicion y no otra con mas sentido. La verdad lo del equ lo deje por si podia atenuar un poco entre etapas de amplificacion del pre, pero no confío en la respuesta de ecualizadores pasivos para nada.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 4, 2013)

Yo también me pregunto por que no usan un operacional en seguidor, pero quizás tiene que ver con que en cantidades industriales les sale más barato el transistor, ademas puede ser más fácil crear el PCB y ya que la respuesta a la frecuencia es superior degrada menos la señal.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 4, 2013)

No se si un seguidor, tal vez una ganancia minima, que levante la señal antes de mandarla a una primera etapa de amplificacion de la cual controlar la ganancia. Si no fuera porque nunca hice nada (fisico) relacionado a audio lo hubiera diseñado yo al circuito, probablemente una vez que tenga un pre que ANDE me mande a un diseño propio a ver que onda, ahora en un rato voy a ir a comprar el 072 para probar si anda o no el circuito al final, lastima que aca hasta ahora respondieron 4 personas incluyendote, la verdad es que todavia sigo sin entender por qué es que el circuito no anda, si es un mal diseño, que la verdad no lo parece o por qué es. Otra idea que se me viene ahora es que pueda por alguna razón atenuarse la señal de la guitarra a tal punto que solo es perceptible el chasquido como una minima variacion en el ruido que entra. Por cierto, que es lo que provoca una desadaptacion de impedancias en el resultado del circuito? Puede tener algo que ver?


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 4, 2013)

Bueno pues lo que ocurriría es que la impedancia del instrumento se suma a la formula de la atenuación en el pot así que incrementaría, además también afectaría la variación en el pot de la guitarra, por ejemplo, tipicamente en las pasivas con single coil (ej. Stratocaster) se usa un pot de 250k mientras que en la humbucker (ej. Les Paul) es de 500k, si en cualquiera de esas atenúas ligeramente se le suma el pot de ganancia con un valor tan bajo y la curva de atenuación incrementa considerablemente. El mayor de los problemas es el efecto de carga y causa que los altos se opaquen cuando la guitarra no puede dar la corriente necesaria al circuito.

No debería afectar mucho mientras el pot en la guitarra permanezca en máximo, aquí la ganancia es de 11 por los valores que emplea, la señal típica de la guitarra es al rededor de 300mV, solo lo elevarías a 3,3V y tienes más rango con la alimentación de 15V así que no creo que ese sea problema si al poner los controles en máximo no se escucha.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 4, 2013)

gracias por la pronta respuesta, ahora mismo estaba por salir a comprar el chip, en 1 hora a lo sumo estaré de regreso con noticias si era eso o hay que modificar el circuito.


Edit:

Perdon por la tardanza, ya lo cambié y nada, igual me agarré un buen susto porque me di cuenta que al hacer la placa del pre nueva, intercambie los cables de salida de + y gnd, con lo que la entrada quedaba "cortocircuitada", pero los puse bien y sigue sin sonar. Ademas el ruido que se genera cuando se gira la perilla de los potenciometros lo hace, con lo que sinceramente NO SE QUÉ es lo que anda mal.


*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 4, 2013)

No veo bien el esquematico del circuito que has armado. Si fueses tan amable de postearlo nuevamente, posiblemente facilite la ayuda.

En segundo lugar, te recomiendo enfaticamente que armes (por poquisimo dinero) un Ruby amp o Little gem. La idea (que yo uso tambien al reparar amplificadores) es, conectar la entrada + de señal a una punta de tester y la entrada - de señal a un cocodrilo a masa del circuito a probar.

Con la punta del tester debes ir siguiendo la señal usando el esquema del circuito hasta encontrar donde se corta.

Saludos y espero te ayude.



Una cosa más. Si no me equivoco la salida típica de una guitarra electrica, se considera en unos 50mV.
La ganancia de la primera etapa del primer operacional es de aproximadamente 10. La ganancia del control de tonos baxandall que implementas, es de alrededor de 0,5.  La ultima etapa es solo un mezclador con ganancia 1, con lo cual tenemos que la maxima señal para exitar la etapa de potencia sería de 50mv*10*0,5*1 = 250mV. La etapa de potencia presenta una ganancia de 48,5, pero la señal a su entrada, es muy baja, sumado a que la impedancia de entrada que tiene configurada es de 22k (la resistencia de 22k), por lo que si está funcionando, esta amplificando más el ruido que la señal inyectada.

Mi sugerencia, seria :

-en primer lugar, conectar en la etapa de potencia, entre el positivo de señal y tierra una resistencia de 1M, de manera tal, de elevar la impedancia de entrada.
-en segundo lugar, conectar la potencia en forma separada, a otra fuente externa de audio (un reproductor de mp3, una radio). De esta manera, me aseguro de que la potencia esta bien armada y funciona.
- si la potencia funciona, y no tienes posibilidad de armar lo que sugiero en el post anterior, prueba conectar la pata 1 del TL072 directamente a la entrada del ampli. Si esto funciona, el problema esta en el medio (los controles de tono).

Saludos y espero te ayude.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 4, 2013)

Primero opelk180 ya antes habíamos comentado lo de la señal de la guitarra y un usuario midió la suya con bobina simple en 200mVp con el osciloscopio, las guitarras tienden a tener entre los 100mV y 400mV y las activas aún más, yo dije 300mV como referencia de la mía un pastilla de doble bobina.
Segundo la ganancia en la primera etapa es 11 (la simple formula va G= 1 + 100k/10K) aún diciendo que fuese solo 50mV se amplificarian a 550mV, no entiendo por dices que el ecualizador presenta 0,5 y que la ultima etapa es mezclador con ganancia de 1, el bandaxall es todo el resto del circuito y tanto atenúa como acentúa (aquí es un ecualizado activo), la ganancia varia según los pots, el nivel de linea estandarizado en audio de consumo es de 316,2mVrms y suponiendo que la potencia esta diseñada para eso tiene suficiente señal.
Tercero, no se a que viene la impedancia de la parte de potencia, esta adquiere la señal de ecualizador, no de la guitarra y 22kΩ es un valor que comúnmente usan superando el requisito de 10kΩ de la entrada de linea estandarizada, ciertamente variará la curva de atenuación del pot, incluso se podría usar uno lineal en lugar del logarítmico y respondería bien.

Estoy de acuerdo con primero ir probando por partes, primero la potencia tiene más posibilidades de trabajar por lo simple, pero sigo inconforme con que queden 3 capacitores en serie aunque los cálculos van bien, también que pruebes conectarla directo a la salida del primer operacionaly escuchar si ahí sañal la señal, luego con el ecualizador y los pots (ya varias veces me ha pasado que instalo uno nuevo y falla), la verdad el circuito es bastante simple, no entiendo por que no trabaja.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola gente acabo de probar la potencia sola, conectada a un celu, y anda lo mas bien. Cuando mande la entrada al IN2 (pata 1) del TL ya ahi no anduvo. Luego quise medir la tension entre salida2 (pata 7) y tierra y sin querer puenteé las patas 7 y 8  con lo que se me murio el integrado; por suerte hoy compre otro. De cualquier forma, no sonaba nada, asi que algun problema debe haber en el medio. Por las dudas le medi continuidad al cable, pero me dio bien.

Adjunto un video donde se escucha la potencia conectada al celu (perdon si se escucha un poco bajo, en la realidad se escucha mucho mejor).

Disculpas a opelk180, la pagina no me deja resubir archivos, se encuentra al principio y se llama pre guitar 2.png el archivo.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Estimado:

La pata 1 del TL072, segun su datasheet es la salida del primer operacional, ergo, si la señal amplificada por 10-11 a su salida, al conectarla directamente a la entrada de la etapa amplificadora, deberia escucharse sonido bastante fuerte.

Más tarde posteo algo más. Debo irme a trabajar ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Primero opelk180 ya antes habíamos comentado lo de la señal de la guitarra y un usuario midió la suya con bobina simple en 200mVp con el osciloscopio, las guitarras tienden a tener entre los 100mV y 400mV y las activas aún más, yo dije 300mV como referencia de la mía un pastilla de doble bobina.
> Segundo la ganancia en la primera etapa es 11 (la simple formula va G= 1 + 100k/10K) aún diciendo que fuese solo 50mV se amplificarian a 550mV, no entiendo por dices que el ecualizador presenta 0,5 y que la ultima etapa es mezclador con ganancia de 1, el bandaxall es todo el resto del circuito y tanto atenúa como acentúa (aquí es un ecualizado activo), la ganancia varia según los pots, el nivel de linea estandarizado en audio de consumo es de 316,2mVrms y suponiendo que la potencia esta diseñada para eso tiene suficiente señal.
> Tercero, no se a que viene la impedancia de la parte de potencia, esta adquiere la señal de ecualizador, no de la guitarra y 22kΩ es un valor que comúnmente usan superando el requisito de 10kΩ de la entrada de linea estandarizada, ciertamente variará la curva de atenuación del pot, incluso se podría usar uno lineal en lugar del logarítmico y respondería bien.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con primero ir probando por partes, primero la potencia tiene más posibilidades de trabajar por lo simple, pero sigo inconforme con que queden 3 capacitores en serie aunque los cálculos van bien, también que pruebes conectarla directo a la salida del primer operacionaly escuchar si ahí sañal la señal, luego con el ecualizador y los pots (ya varias veces me ha pasado que instalo uno nuevo y falla), la verdad el circuito es bastante simple, no entiendo por que no trabaja.



1. La ganancia efectivamente es 11
2. Respecto a los 200mV p/p como salida de la guitarra, por ejemplo, en un libro excelente sobre amplificadores de guitarra de estado solido de Teemuk Kytalaa, en un ejemplo de diseño de un pre para guitarra, se parte de una premisa de diseño de 40mV como una señal normal de guitarra. Llegado el caso que fuese mayor la señal suministrada a la entrada, tanto mejor.
3. Tienes razon, respecto al baxandall. 
4. Al sugerir la prueba de conectar la salida del primer operacional a la entrada de la potencia, elevar la impedancia (1Mg), favorecería amplificar la señal inyectada.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 5, 2013)

opelk180 dijo:


> Estimado:
> 
> La pata 1 del TL072, segun su datasheet es la salida del primer operacional, ergo, si la señal amplificada por 10-11 a su salida, al conectarla directamente a la entrada de la etapa amplificadora, deberia escucharse sonido bastante fuerte.
> 
> ...



Recien llego a casa, en un rato lo pruebo. Gracias.

------0-------

Ya probé, no se escucha nada, salvo ruido. Evidentemente el problema está antes del ampli, o al menos ahi hay uno de los problemas.


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Podrias por favor hacer las dos comprobaciones siguientes?:

- medir la tensión de alimentación del TL072 entre las patas 4 y 8? Si el valor es correcto, (alrededor de 30V), hacer lo siguiente, sino, revisar la alimentación.

- conectar la pata 3 del TL072 directamente con un cable al + de entrada de señal de la etapa de potencia. Si inyectando señal de audio a la entrada del pre, se escucha sonido, desconfio del TL072.

Saludos.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 5, 2013)

opelk180 dijo:


> Podrias por favor hacer las dos comprobaciones siguientes?:
> 
> - medir la tensión de alimentación del TL072 entre las patas 4 y 8? Si el valor es correcto, (alrededor de 30V), hacer lo siguiente, sino, revisar la alimentación.



Igual ya las habia medido antes y siempre lo hago, pero si las alimentaciones estan bien. Fijate igual en partes anteriores de este post que le fui haciendo el seguimiento a ver que onda, y termine en que el problema era o el TL o el diseño (hasta donde me llega la cabeza).



opelk180 dijo:


> - conectar la pata 3 del TL072 directamente con un cable al + de entrada de señal de la etapa de potencia. Si inyectando señal de audio a la entrada del pre, se escucha sonido, desconfio del TL072.



Acabo de encontrar un problema en la ficha del plug-in, cuando se enchufa éste quedan puenteados in+ e in-. Voy a probar metiendole con cables la señal y lo que me dijiste recien y te cuento.


-------0--------
Fue un error mio lo de la ficha, pense que era por ésta y era porque el celular/adaptador al no sonar nada puenteaba + y -, por eso "puenteaba" solo cuando le metia el cable.
Con respecto a tu sugerencia, no suena nada cuando salgo a la potencia desde el pin 3 (aunque lo hice sin poner el integrado, pero no creo que haga diferencia alguna).


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, el ampli esta bien segun mencionas, y tambien la fuente, entonces, si no era ese corto que decias en tu ultimo post, tu problema recae totalmente ya en lo que es el PRE, hacer el preamplificador con TL072 es muy sencillo, asi que ya solo te pregunto, lo has montado por separado en un protoboard? Montalo por partes y lo vas probando en vivo,en la entrada le conectas un mp3/ipod/celular/radio a muy poco volumen, yla salida, que es a nivel de linea, a algun amplificador. Con solo el TL072 en el primer opamp deberias de notar que funcione. Presiento que tu problema debe estar en la bias, la polarizacion del integrado, intenta conectarlo tanto con tu fuente, como con una fuente simple, si ninguno funciona, conectalo en una configuracion inversora.

Realmente trabajar con OPAmps, es una buena forma de aprender sobre audio y sus señales


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 5, 2013)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Ok, el ampli esta bien segun mencionas, y tambien la fuente, entonces, si no era ese corto que decias en tu ultimo post, tu problema recae totalmente ya en lo que es el PRE, hacer el preamplificador con TL072 es muy sencillo, asi que ya solo te pregunto, lo has montado por separado en un protoboard? Montalo por partes y lo vas probando en vivo,en la entrada le conectas un mp3/ipod/celular/radio a muy poco volumen, yla salida, que es a nivel de linea, a algun amplificador. Con solo el TL072 en el primer opamp deberias de notar que funcione. Presiento que tu problema debe estar en la bias, la polarizacion del integrado, intenta conectarlo tanto con tu fuente, como con una fuente simple, si ninguno funciona, conectalo en una configuracion inversora.
> 
> Realmente trabajar con OPAmps, es una buena forma de aprender sobre audio y sus señales



Mañana compro componentes y pruebo, sinceramente no se que hacer, es decir, algun problema que haya en el pote de gain? probe de mandar como me dijeron antes desde el in1+ del chip a la potencia y no suena, y se que la potencia anda, algo falla en el medio.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pregunta al margen: Estuve viendo los circuitos. La ganancia de la potencia es de aprox 49.5. La potencia maxima del tda2050 es de 32W, llamémoslo 30W con un cierto margen de tolerancia.
Si tomamos la potencia max=30 W, Po.máx=(Vo.máx^2)*RL=(Vo.máx^2)*8. De allí se toma Vo.máx==15.5 para Po.máx=30.03W. Si la ganancia es 49.5, Vin.máx=15.5[V]/49.5==313.131[mV]=Vo[pre].máx.
Si, segun el amigo ZedHqX4, la salida "estandar" de una guitarra es de aprox 300 mV o incluso más, el preampli no cumple otro rol que el de buffer, y cualquier ganancia que tuviera reventaría mi TDA. Si me equivoco en algo por favor corrijanme, ya que si luego yo quisiera aumentar la "ganancia" en mi ampli por lo que veo luego tendria que atenuarla de la misma forma.

Ah y yo con mi guitarra cuando la conecte directo a la potencia no sonaba para nada como si fueran 30W, tal vez 10W serian, no lo medi pero no llegaba a 20W eso. Probablemente la señal de salida de la guitarra se acerque más a lo que dice omelk, a los 50 mV.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Te equivocas en que yo no fui el que dijo lo de 300mv XD

Si no estas sacando sonido del TL072, entonces o el integrado no sirve, cosa que no creo, o algo esta mal en la conexion, el diseño del circuito, cosa mas que probable segun mi propia experiencia. Con mis propios diseños yo solo los he podido hacer funcionar como pre en modo inversor, conectandolos de manera no inversora me ha costado mas trabajo hacerlos funcionar. Estoy casi seguro que lo que falla es la bias, en el + del opamp (pin 3 para el primer opamp pin5 para el segundo) agrega un voltaje de referencia, el punto medio entre Vcc+ y Vcc- en teoria deberia ser tierra, pero quizas ahi es donde este el problema

Podrias decirnos donde encontraste ese esquema?

Checa el pre de tupolev, ahi hay un post mio donde "desglose" el esquema (solo marque con colores las partes), si quitas lo que no quieras, podras hacer tu pre, el circuito ya esta comprobado por muchos

EDITO: Te ahorro el trabajo, aqui esta el desglose marcado con colores

Rojo=1era etapa preamplificador, el volumen de la señal original
Cafe=Suma de la señal limpia y la Distorsion, la parte de abajo es la distorisión, lo que esta conectado con dos capacitores de 1uf
Azul=Eq. Baxandal 3 bandas
verde=Presencia, que amplifica ciertas frecuencias y las suma a la señal
Amarillo=2da etapa preamplificador, la señal de salida

Ver el archivo adjunto 80445


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 6, 2013)

martinn94 dijo:


> ....Fue un error mio lo de la ficha, pensé que era por ésta y era porque el celular/adaptador al no sonar nada puenteaba + y -, por eso "puenteaba" solo cuando le metia el cable.
> Con respecto a tu sugerencia, no suena nada cuando salgo a la potencia desde el pin 3 (aunque lo hice sin poner el integrado, pero no creo que haga diferencia alguna).



Déjame ver si entiendo bien, has conectado tu fuente de señal al circuito, has conectado la pata 3 del TL072 directamente a la entrada de la potencia y no suena nada?.

Si esto es así, deberías seguir probando conectar "hacia la izquierda" con un cable, es decir, proba conectar la union de la resistencia de 2,2k y el cursor del potenciometro, directamente a la entrada del ampli. Si asi tampoco tienes sonido, entonces conecta la union del potenciometro y el capacitor C1.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 6, 2013)

Pues la señal de la guitarra por la forma de onda quizás es de 50mVrms(valor eficaz) y 200mVp (valor en cresta con la medición de arrivaellobo) que son dos cosas diferentes, yo en el circuito me centro más en el voltaje pico por que de lo contrario puedo saturar y sonaría distorsionado, pero claro, eso no sacará toda la potencia del amplificador y así es el mio, puedo poner la guitarra con el sonido limpio pero no suena tan fuerte como cuando esta en saturación, la potencia RMS de los datasheet generalmente son con una onda de seno de 1KHz que no tiene nada que ver con la onda de la guitarra que se ve así


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Amigo, sean 50mV o 200mVp, no veo en que ayude a que el circuito que inició el thread funcione.

Si funciona con 50, con más razón para 200.

Debierase abrir otro thread para debatir la señal de salida de una guitarra eléctrica.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ante todo perdon por la demora en la respuesta, estuve todo el dia afuera, llegué hace un rato y encima se me cortó la luz; asi que recien ahora me voy a poner a probar "hacia la izquierda" como mencionaban. Apenas tenga noticias edito esto.



opelk180 dijo:


> Amigo, sean 50mV o 200mVp, no veo en que ayude a que el circuito que inició el thread funcione.
> 
> Si funciona con 50, con más razón para 200.
> 
> Debierase abrir otro thread para debatir la señal de salida de una guitarra eléctrica.


Respecto de esto, aclare al principio y resalte con mayusculas que era una pregunta al margen, no era mi intencion de ningun modo que se genere una discusion extendida sobre esto, solo la aclaracion de que si la salida era 300 Vrms y la llegaba a amplificar a mas de 1.5, segun mis cuentas, el TDA con el que manejo la potencia se arruinaria por sobrecarga (eso o saturaria).


-----------------0-----------------
ACTUALIZACION:
Estuve probando esto de "medir hacia la izquierda" e hice al reves, probe partiendo desde la ficha de plug-in hasta donde ya no se tomaba la señal, resulta que a la "entrada" del potenciometro de GAIN la señal llega pero independientemente de la posicion de la perilla al punto medio de éste jamas llega.
Mañana compro un pot y lo cambio, si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia sobre cambiarle el valor (por eso de la adaptacion de impedancias), el pot que tenia hasta ahora era de 10k log, convendria como se comento antes uno de 100k? o mas? Y log o lineal?


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 7, 2013)

martinn94 dijo:


> Mañana compro un pot y lo cambio, si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia sobre cambiarle el valor (por eso de la adaptacion de impedancias), el pot que tenia hasta ahora era de 10k log, convendria como se comento antes uno de 100k? o mas? Y log o lineal?



Bien.. parece encaminado a solucionarse.

Dos cosas:

1-Podrías haber puenteado el potenciometro y mandar la señal directamente a la resistencia de 22K, para ver si asi suena. (o tal vez lo haz hecho?  )
2-Los potenciometros son muy baratos. Y siempre se usan para algo. ¿Podrás comprar uno de 10K, uno de 100K y uno de 1 MΩ? y ver en que varía usar cada uno... En la teoria, el valor de ese potenciometro define la impedancia de entrada del preamplificador en cuestión, por lo que, mayor el valor del pote, mayor la impedancia. En general, aquí, más es mejor. Sugiero hagas tu experiencia.


----------



## martinn94 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola gente, despues de tanto tiempo pude ir a comprar los potenciometros, le puse el de 1M y anduvo perfecto. El problema luego fue que, tenia un ruido horrible, al empezar a bajar la señal de la guitarra oscilaba el sonido y era complicado moverle la ganancia y volumen para no sacar cualquier cosa en la salida.
Como resultado, estoy usando solo la placa del amplificador directamente desde la guitarra, que tiene un buen sustain y casi nada de ruido (y eso que todavia no la meti en ningun gabinete de chapa). Tal vez mas adelante haga algun pre que no tnga distorsion o aunque sea un buffer de entrada, como para no mandar la señal de la guitarra "pelada" al ampli.
Mil gracias a todos los que me ayudaron y aportaron su conocimiento para beneficio mio y de quien lea este post.
Saludos
Martin


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 13, 2013)

Pues el diseño que puse lo hice después de experimentar casi un año con los componente en el protoboard, tenia que sacar la guitarra de la ecuación para evitar ese dolor de cabeza con zumbidos raros, por eso es que decidí colocarlo tan directo al JFET y luego de este como ya podía controlar los valores en las ecuaciones era menos problemático.


----------



## opelk180 (Mar 14, 2013)

martinn94 dijo:


> Hola gente, despues de tanto tiempo pude ir a comprar los potenciometros, le puse el de 1M y anduvo perfecto. El problema luego fue que, tenia un ruido horrible, al empezar a bajar la señal de la guitarra oscilaba el sonido y era complicado moverle la ganancia y volumen para no sacar cualquier cosa en la salida.
> Como resultado, estoy usando solo la placa del amplificador directamente desde la guitarra, que tiene un buen sustain y casi nada de ruido (y eso que todavia no la meti en ningun gabinete de chapa). Tal vez mas adelante haga algun pre que no tnga distorsion o aunque sea un buffer de entrada, como para no mandar la señal de la guitarra "pelada" al ampli.
> Mil gracias a todos los que me ayudaron y aportaron su conocimiento para beneficio mio y de quien lea este post.
> Saludos
> Martin



Me alegro mucho que te sirviera.

Te recomiendo enfaticamente que pruebes armar el ruby. Son monedas y realmente te va a dar una buena satisfacción. Puedes incluso usar solo la parte del fet con la potencia que has armado.


----------

